
Show HN: Node Knockout 2015 is complete. 90 Node.js apps launched in 48hrs - jacquesc
http://www.nodeknockout.com
======
romanovcode
Title is so confusing. There is a popular javascript MVVM front-end framework
called Knockout.js.

[http://knockoutjs.com/](http://knockoutjs.com/)

